# Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?



## Jan77 (5. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiss, dass dieses Thema schon häufig Diskutiert worden ist. Aber trotzdem ich habe zur Zeit 0,28mm monofil auf der Rolle und überlege auf geflochtene (Fireline) umzusteigen. Ich habe das gefühl als wenn ich mit der monofilen schlechten Köderkontakt habe. Da meine Rute schön weich ist währe die Gefahr des Ausschlitzens minimiert. Soll ich umsteigen oder merke ich früh genug wann die Trutta zuppelt? Der Anhieb kommt bei einer weichen Rute und monofiler schnur natürlich dementsprechend spät durch.

Was denkt Ihr??


----------



## Fxndlxng (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Du hast doch sicherlich eine Ersatzspule, oder?
Hau Dir da doch einfach 0,12er Fireline drauf und nimm dann immer beide Spulen mit. So mache ich es auch. Dann kannst Du ausgiebig testen und Dich auf Dauer für das eine oder andere Entscheiden.


----------



## Logo (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

also ich überleg mir gerade ob ich speziell fürs sbiro fischen auf forellen ne feine geflochtene nehmen soll. Weiß leider noch nicht genau welche ich im Bereich um die 0,10mm nehmen soll.
  Auf Zander und Barsch benutze ich auch mit einer recht harten Rute geflochtene Schnur und komme prima klar. 

  gruss Logo


----------



## Broder (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Hallo Jan,

Generell gilt das bei dem weichen Maul der Meerforelle eher zur Monofilen Schnur geraten wird, da bei dieser weniger Verluste durch ausschlitzen entstehen und da die Meerforelle ein recht seltenes Exemplar ist - (1000 Wurf ein Fisch) sind Aussteiger wegen herausreißen des Hakens - ausschlitzen - extrem Ärgerlich, bis sehr grausam wenn es sich um ein gigantisches Exemplar handelt das sich noch mit einem Sprung von der prächtigen Flanke zeigt bevor es sich verabschiedet.

wir haben doch schon die Vorteile der Monofilen Schnur erfasst wie zB:


- geringes Ausschlitzen
- unsichtbar 
- kälteunempfindlich
- bei scharfen Kanten von Steinen etc. doch haltbarer als geflochtene Schnur

Du hast natürlich bei einer sehr weichen Rute und einer sehr weichen monofilen Schnur kaum noch Kontact - nur kleinen direkten Kontakt, wenn Du auch noch einen Biss auf sagen wir 50 Meter Entfernung abbekommst (was allerdings die Außnahme ist),dann ist da kaum was von diesem Biss zu spüren und es kann dann schon zu spät sein, bzw der Köder ausgespuckt ehe überhaupt ein Anhieb gesetzt werden konnte - eventelle Zupfer spürst Du schon garnicht mehr. Ich finde die Mefo sollte sich schon zu einem gewissen Maße selbst haken und der Anhieb dient nur noch dazu den Haken genauer zu fixieren - ich habe auch garkein Widerhaken weil dieser den Fisch nur zusätzlich verletzt und beim eindringen stört. Der Anhieb selbst sollte schon so kräftig und lang durchgeführt werden das auch eine monofile Schnur kein Hinderniss dastellt.

In deinem Fall solltest Du dich von der billigen Monofil verabschieden und eine gute Mono kaufen und 0,25 sollte schon reichen oder zur geflochtenen Schnur greifen. 
|wavey:


----------



## Jan77 (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@broder

Ich werde wahrscheinlich bei der Monofil Variante bleiben. Jetzt muss ich nur eine finden die Dehnungsarm, Geschmeidig und unsichtbar ist.


----------



## Broder (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

ja gut,
kannst auch nochmal hier guckenhttp://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=25675


----------



## Haeck (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

hallo jan77

entschuldige, aber im grunde verstehe ich deine bedenken nicht, in sofern es sich in deinem beitrag tatsächlich nur um den fischkontakt handelt  |kopfkrat 
laut meinen erfahrungen liegt der hauptaufenthaltsort einer meerforelle  innerhalb des uferbereiches grob geschätzt 3 - 15 m. innerhalb dieser entfernung betrachtet ist die dehnung der monofilen sehr gering. hinzu kommt das der biß auf kurzen entfernungen zu 99 % hart erfolgt, so das selbst die feinsten zupfer an einer sensiblen rute verspürt werden dürften. wieviel fischkontakt denn also noch  ;+   |kopfkrat 
übrigens, selbst bei extremen wurfweiten ist mit guten monofilen schnüren ein deutlicher biß zu spüren. 

an einem mangelden fischkontakt aufgrund deines verwendeten geschirrs, kann es meiner meinung nach nicht liegen.

solltest du dir dennoch unschlüssig sein möchte ich dir zu gleichem wie  "Findling" raten.

@ broder 
verwende statt eines langen anschlages scharfe haken, dann klappt's auch mit den forellen  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

mfg

haeck


----------



## Agalatze (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

also ich angel nur noch mit geflochtener. die vorteile sind meiner meinung nach wesentlich größer. kann dir ne 12 er fireline empfehlen !!!
und du solltest am besten selber mal probieren wie gut es damit geht. dann kannst du dir dein eigenes urteil besser bilden


----------



## bernd noack (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*






 laut tests ist SUFIX-SYNERGY die abriebfesteste monoschnur unter den spitzenmarken-jedenfalls ist sie zumindest hier in asien wesentlich billiger als BERKLEY-produkte-habe mir eine 100m-spule 0.30mm in malaysia fuer umgerechnet 1.30 EURO gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit-hier der link zu SUFIX : http://www.sufix.com/FishingLine/Germany/g-2003Monofishingline.htm 

#6


----------



## Broder (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Bei einer Semiparabolischen Rute mit Fireline ist die Gefahr des ausschlitzens des Hakens bei dem weichen Maul der Meerforelle durchaus vorhanden, wärend dieser Umstand mit monofiler Schnur doch minimiert werden kann, wenn man dazu die Bremse auf weiches abziehen eingestellt hat und beim Drill die Rute locker hält, sodaß die Schläge gedämpft werden.

@Heack - Wer hat Dir den das geflüstert 99% erfolgt der Biss hart ???(Abgesehen davon wäre das nicht ein Argument für Monofile?)- noch nie was von stupsern oder zupfern gehört - Nein das machen nur Brassen 
ja klar Forellen machen sowas nicht |wavey: 
Generell gilt Mono für Mefo basta :g weil die Mefo ein weiches Maul hat und der Haken ausschlitzt- 
Mit geflochtener angeln nur Anfänger auf Mefo oder solche die besonders Wert legen auf Köderkontakt - der ist allerdings bei der geflochtenen Schnur enorm - verständlich bei null Dehnungsfähigkeit
 #6
PS Selbst wenn man nur 2 Meter Mono vorschaltet hat man schon etwas mehr Elastizität und der Haken kann nicht so leicht ausschlitzen. 
Monofile Schnur ist  ja kein Garant dafür das man keine Aussteiger hat, nur man hat damit weniger Aussteiger 
- Bei einer großen Meerforelle, ist der Drill sehr lange und damit ist die Gefahr des Ausreißens des Hakens enorm und nichts ist wohl grausamer als eine riesen Meerforelle die sich mit einem letzten seitlichen Rollen verabschiedet auf nimmer wiedersehen und wenn es dann wieder Monate oder Jahre dauert bis mal wieder sowas an der Schnur befindet ist das ja auch Ok - oder?


----------



## Agalatze (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@ broder
also das mit der mono für mefo stimmt nicht ! die meisten die ich kenne fischen alle geflochtene auf mefo !!!!!!
und das sind alles andere als anfänger !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! und ich mit sicherheit auch nicht. habe noch keine mefo verloren mit der fireline.


----------



## Agalatze (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@ broder
ach ja schonmal was von ner bremse gehört ??? man muss nur damit arbeiten. sonst schlitzt man natürlich mal einen haken aus.
und überdenke mal deinen ausdruck uns "geflochtenen angler" nicht als anfänger hinzustellen. dem ist nämlich ganz gewiss nicht so.
recht herzlichen dank !!!


----------



## Broder (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@ Aalglatze 
Keine Anfänger, wohl eher unverbesserliche Weitwurfspezies! Nä ? 
|wavey: 
Macht nichts - Ich habe mir auch anfangs gleich geflochtene Schnur gekauft, wegen der enormen Wurfweiten die man damit erreichen kann - das ist auch schön wo es wichtig ist auf große Wurfweite zu kommen.
Jedoch ist Wurfweite bei Meeforellen nicht so wichtig und so bin ich doch wieder bei Mono und gelegentlich noch Fireline 
 #c 
Fireline sorgt für mehr Aussteiger aber durch die große Weite eventuell und besonders betont eventuell mehr Fischkontact


----------



## Agalatze (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

das stimmt nicht ! jeder der meerforellen fische geht weiss dass die meisten "vor den Füßen" gefangen werden. und die fliegenfischer wären dann wohl auch nicht so erfolgreich oder ? hat nichts mit weitwurf zu tun


----------



## Broder (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Äh Aalglatze stopp stopp - jetzt schreiben wir aber aneinander vorbei hier - lies doch bitte bitte mal alles von mir in Ruhe - alle cool hier - kein grund für nen Adrenalinkick :g
PS - Dabei seit April und 2500 Beiträge -  |muahah:


----------



## Agalatze (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

hier gibts kein adrenalin ! ist doch garnichts los. fand die worte nur ein wenig hart von wegen anfänger. hörte sich in erster linier nämlich so an. habe ja eben auch gesehen dass du noch was ergänzt hast. also alles im lot !!!


----------



## gofishing (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Am besten hat mir der Satz "...und der Anhieb dient nur noch dazu den Haken genauer zu fixieren " gefallen.
Wieviel Fixiermittel muß ich intus haben um mir dieses Buch zu kaufen, dann können wir zusammen eine Buchlesung machen.

Jeder hat mal angefangen und so seine Erfahrungen gemacht, gehört ja auch dazu.
Nur wenn Du als Anfänger, andere als Anfänger titulierst nur weil sie eine andere Schnur auf der Spule haben, finde ich das schon ganz schön unverfroren.

Einen scharfen Haken in ein weiches Mefo-Maul mit einem Anschlag zu setzen ist der beste Garant für ein ausgeschlitztes Maul. Widerhaken brauchst Du nicht andrücken. Durch Deinen Anhieb und den möglichen Drill entsteht ein so großes Loch das der Drilling ohne Mühe ganz durchpaßt.

Gerät und Technik sollte man schon beherschen. Egal wie die Zusammenstellung ist.
Die Erfahrung kann man aber nur am Wasser sammeln.


TL


Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten hat mir der Satz "...und der Anhieb dient nur noch dazu den Haken genauer zu fixieren " gefallen.
> Wieviel Fixiermittel muß ich intus haben um mir dieses Buch zu kaufen, dann können wir zusammen eine Buchlesung machen.
> 
> Jeder hat mal angefangen und so seine Erfahrungen gemacht, gehört ja auch dazu.
> ...


  |good:   :q  :q  :q 
No other comment!
Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## gofishing (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Heiko, ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß in Schweden.
Ob mit geflochtener oder flyonly mit der Monoschnur.
Wat anderes ist eine Fliegenschnur ja auch nicht, nur schön kaschiert. Flyonly ist somit wohl nur etwas für Anfänger oder jemanden der unbedingt Köderkontakt habe will.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Moin Ralph,
laß ihn man seine Fische (nicht) fangen, wie er will. 

Lieber lass ich mich als Anfänger titulieren, als so zu fischen! :q 
Schweden wird bestimmt kultig!  #6 
Wir sehen uns an der Kyst!
Gruß, auch an Frau und Hund
Heiko #h


----------



## gofishing (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@Jan77

Warum läßt Du Dir nicht bei Deinem Händler 130-150 Meter Fireline draufspulen. Kostet doch nicht die Welt.
Nur dann hast Du für Dich einen guten Vergleich.

Ich persönlich fische auch eine relativ harte Rute (Diaflash)
mit 15ner Fireline als standart. Für Stellen mit gutem Muschelbestand habe ich aber auch noch eine Spule mit 22 ger Monoschnur in der Tasche.
Die optimale Gerätezusammenstellung mußt Du Dir leider selbst erarbeiten. Jeder hat da so seine eigenen Vorlieben.

Egal für welche Schnur Du Dich etscheidest, der Kontakt zum Köder darf nicht verloren gehen!!!

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## havkat (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Moin!

Ich mach´s mal kurz.

Ursprünglich 4 Mann (einer is schon bei Odin).

Alle seit bummelich 25 Jahren Monofil/Nullkommazwofünnef. (Seit einigen Jahren Stroft)

*Vorsichtig* geschätzt: 2000 Meerforellen (gelandet, nicht entnommen. )

Auch wenn Geflochtene besser zum Mefofischen geeignet sein sollte. 













Warum soll ich wechseln?  |kopfkrat  #c


----------



## gofishing (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@havkat

Du sollst genausowenig wechseln wie alle anderen.

Ich persönlich fische lieber geflochtene, werde aber nie behaupten das ich damit mehr Fische lande als mit Mono.

Von 500 (Euer Schnitt) gelandeten Fischen bin im noch ein wenig entfernt, aber ich arbeite daran. 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Haeck (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@ broder

HAECk, broder H A E C K !!! Bitte gebe dir die mühe und schreibe meinen alias wenigstens korrekt !!! 

ihn meinem beitrag schreibe ich über MEINE ERFAHRUNGEN und wenn die bisse der forellen, die ich bisher gefangen habe, zu 99 % alle hart kamen dann sind sie auch hart gekommen. was du nun als hart definieren vermagst sei hier ersteinmal dahingestellt. die weiteren 1% stellen die in deinem beitrag erwähneten stupser dar, die realistisch sind und von keinem menschen in frage gestellt werden. nur stehen die "stüpserchen" nicht im verhältnis zu den eben überwiegend harten bissen in meinem anglerleben. 

desweiteren ergreife ich in meinem beitrag weder für die eine noch für die  andere schnur partei !!! in "Jan's" beitrag stellt sich meiner auffassung nach vielmehr die frage nach dem fischkontakt, die er durch einen evtl. wechseln des schnurtyps verbessern möchte. es geht also um fischkontakt !!! und nun verrat mir bitte, würdest du wegen 1 % oder -weil du's bist broder- 1,25% "Stüpserchen" deine 160 m schnur wechseln ??? ich nicht !!! statt dessen würde ich mich eher fragen ob in meinem verhalten u. denken vielleicht irgendein Fehler existiert den es zu überenken gilt, bevor ich los renne und den händler wieder glücklich mache.

sicherlich ist deine theorie korrekt was das dehnungsverhalten der monofilen schnur anbelangt. sie jedoch als patent vorzuschlagen ist sicherlich nicht der richtige weg, zumal jeder schnurtyp seine vor- und nachteile besitzt. es gibt die verschiedensten situationen von denen du auch sicherlich einige zu berichten hast, in denen du eventuell zu polyfil gegriffen hättest.
 " Null Dehnungsfähigkeit " der geflochtenen ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch die dehnungsfähigkeit letzterer liegt bei 3%! übrigens reduziert sich die dehnugsfähigkeit bei monofilament mit dem verkürzen der schnur beim  einkurbeln ebenso !

ach ja, bevor ich's vergess ich fange forellen mit scharfen einzelhaken und mono ohne anschlag auch auf distanz und jetzt halt dich fest zu 99,9 %!!!

mfg

h a e c k !!!


----------



## Medo (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@all
mal so nen kurzer einwurf!!

jahrelang geflochten und seit 5 jahren auf mono ....

alles bestens nach meinem erachten..


----------



## detlefb (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> mal so nen kurzer einwurf!!
> 
> jahrelang geflochten und seit 5 jahren auf mono ....
> ...




Mensch, das kann doch nicht war sein Du!!! und Mono....
Schon vergessen" Ein bisschen b. schadet nie" 
Multifil ist besser :m  :q  :q


----------



## Medo (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

ey... o€guide...

ich dachte das bleibt unter uns...

aber was solls??

quantität vor qualität!?



> Ein bisschen b. schadet nie"


daher *detlefb *


----------



## detlefb (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> daher *detlefb *




Schiet erwischt :q  :q  :q


----------



## Medo (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

gruss von der beflügelten fraktion !!


----------



## MFGI (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Ob nun geflochtenene Schnur oder monofil, darüber streiten sich seit Jahren die Gelehrten….
Beide Schnüre haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
Ich persönlich habe bis vor 5 Jahren ausschließlich monofil gefischt.
Anschließend habe ich auf die 0,15 er Fireline gewechselt und festgestellt, dass ich auch das Anstoßen des Köders in 60 m Entfernung gespürt habe. Durch Spinnstop oder Einschalten des Turbos konnte ich viele Fische auch in großer Entfernung haken.   Diese Anfasser habe ich mit monofiler Schnur nicht gespürt.
Jedoch musste ich bei Starkregen und aufgeweichten Finger der Geflochtenen oft Tribut zollen. Bedingt durch relativ hohe Ködergewichte gab es diverse Schnittverletzungen an meinen Fingern.:c
Seither benutze ich ca. 6 m 0,25 er Monofil als Schockschnur vorgeschaltet, mit dem Ergebnis   keine Schnittwunden mehr und weniger Aussteiger als zuvor.
Geflochtene Schnur ist auch weniger windanfällig und erzielt höhere Wurfweiten.
Trotzdem sollte jeder für sich entscheiden, welches es für ihn die bessere Alternative ist.


----------



## Jan77 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Na Super,

da stellt man eine Frage und schon fangen alle an sich zu zerreissen!!!!
Ich wusste nicht, daß dieses Thema eine derartige Diskussion entfacht. 

Alles was ich wissen wollte ist gesagt worden. Danke. Ich werde meine Ersatzspule mit Fireline 0,10mm bespulen und dann selber ausgiebig testen.

Da ich selber bisher in Deutschland noch keine Meerforelle gefangen habe kann ich zu Drill und Haken nichts sagen. Ich wollte nur sichergehen dass ich mit meiner Schnur den Fischkontakt auch auf 30 meter bemerke!! 

Aber wenn Ihr sagt das dies sowohl bei Mono als auch bei Multifil der Fall ist dann bin ich beruhigt. 

Also alle wieder zurück auf die Erde und lieb sein. Wer mit welcher Schnur fischt ist doch egal, hauptsache er hat vertrauen in sein Gerät und fängt Fische. 
Ich als kleiner Meerforellen-Anfänger muss da halt noch ein wenig experimentieren. 
Aber keine Sorge ich bekomme das schon hin, und bin für jeden Verbesserungsvorschlag dankbar.


----------



## detlefb (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				MFGI schrieb:
			
		

> der Geflochtenen oft Tribut zollen. Bedingt durch relativ hohe Ködergewichte gab es diverse Schnittverletzungen an meinen Fingern.:Alternative ist



Upps, was hast denn geworfen, 200er Birne??? Also bei 30gr, hatte ich noch keine Schnittwunden, egal ob die Griffel nass waren oder nicht.


----------



## Broder (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@Heack ich habe dein Alias volles Rohr richtig geschrieben !- sag mal gehts noch? 
Aufgrund deines Postings gleich heute um 11 Uhr gescheckt und weiß nicht was Du hast ist doch richtig geschrieben.
 |wavey:
PS: Mir ist gestern Abend noch wieder was eingefallen zur geflochenen Schnur, also wenn ich zB. den Spöket oder meinen Glücksblinker aus Kindertagen verwende und es ist ein Blasentangteppich zu überbrücken, dann nehme ich die gefolchtene Schnur, da diese sehr zugfest ist im Verhältnis zu Schnurdurchmesser. 
Die Monofile von Stroft muß ich mir merken.
Die Schnitte mit der gefochtenen kann man auch vermeiden, indem man nur ganz leicht mit der Fingerzpitzte die Schnur auf den Rollenstiel festandrückt, seitdem habe ich auch keine Verletzungen an den Fingern trotz geflochtener Schnur.


----------



## MFGI (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@ detlefb

Es waren i.d.R. nur 26 gr. Ab nach 5-10 h Dauerregen sind die Hände schon mal aufgeweicht und bei Gewaltwürfen kann dies schon mal vorkommen.
Vielleicht habe ich auch nur zu zarte Bürofinger...


----------



## Gnilftz (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				Nochnichtfielmannkunde schrieb:
			
		

> @Heack ich habe dein Alias volles Rohr richtig geschrieben !- sag mal gehts noch?
> Aufgrund deines Postings gleich heute um 11 Uhr gescheckt und weiß nicht was Du hast ist doch richtig geschrieben.
> |wavey:



Vielleicht solltest Du mal nen Fielmannbesuch erwägen...  :q  :q  :q 
Oder ganz einfach das e und das a tauschen... 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Broder (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

auch so na prima  #c da hab ich gepennt   |schlaf: 
Danke Gnilftz aber da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können! |gr:


----------



## Broder (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten hat mir der Satz "...und der Anhieb dient nur noch dazu den Haken genauer zu fixieren " gefallen.
> Wieviel Fixiermittel muß ich intus haben um mir dieses Buch zu kaufen, dann können wir zusammen eine Buchlesung machen.



Damit meinte ich das man keinen Vollpoweranhieb machen muß, außerdem war das im Zusammenhang gesehen mit dem Umstand eine Meerforelle weit draußen gehakt mit Mono - Frage war kommt der Anhieb noch durch? Ich sage ja wenn er lang und mit weicher Hand ausgeführt wird - und noch ein paar Kurbeldrehungen hineingelegt werden!


			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder hat mal angefangen und so seine Erfahrungen gemacht, gehört ja auch dazu.


Leider kann man nicht alles mit Erfahrung abdecken dazu ist das Leben zu kurz!



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wenn Du als Anfänger, andere als Anfänger titulierst nur weil sie eine andere Schnur auf der Spule haben, finde ich das schon ganz schön unverfroren.



Nicht andere Schnur sondern geflochtene Schnur, natürlich ist es unverfrohren-verfrohren von mir gewesen aber Anfänger ist ja kein Schimpfwort - Ich sage nur das man als Anfänger schnell zur geflochenen Schnur greift- aber warum?



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Einen scharfen Haken in ein weiches Mefo-Maul mit einem Anschlag zu setzen ist der beste Garant für ein ausgeschlitztes Maul.



Das ist jetzt aber mir zu schräg - Anhieb und Scharfer Haken sind pflicht!



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Widerhaken brauchst Du nicht andrücken. Durch Deinen Anhieb und den möglichen Drill entsteht ein so großes Loch das der Drilling ohne Mühe ganz durchpaßt.


1. Ich habe kein Drilling weil dieser nur dazu führt das Fische irgendwo anders gehakt werden - zB im Auge und dann kannst ja mal den Babydorsch releasen 2. brauche ich den Widerhaken nicht 
3. kann ich so den Fisch nacher besser versorgen und habe auch nicht so ein Problem mit dem Anhieb!



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Gerät und Technik sollte man schon beherschen. Egal wie die Zusammenstellung ist.
> Die Erfahrung kann man aber nur am Wasser sammeln.


Und der Ball ist Rund!
Tee Löffel -TL
 #h


----------



## detlefb (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				MFGI schrieb:
			
		

> @ detlefb
> 
> Es waren i.d.R. nur 26 gr. Ab nach 5-10 h Dauerregen sind die Hände schon mal aufgeweicht und bei Gewaltwürfen kann dies schon mal vorkommen.
> Vielleicht habe ich auch nur zu zarte Bürofinger...



Überwiegend werfe ich den 25er Snaps..... aber vielleicht sind meine Fingerkuppen von dem vielen Tippen im Büro strapazierfähiger :q  :q


----------



## peterSbizarre (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

was ist *ausschlitzen*??? #c


----------



## Medo (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@ps

vielleicht ein messer oder so  aus der scheide ziehen...? 

ne  mal im ernst...  wenn der haken das maul des fisches zerreisst .


----------



## detlefb (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@ Medo,

na hast du wieder einen Clown gefrühstückt :q  :q  :q


----------



## Medo (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

äh...wie jetzt#c 

einen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gefrühstückt;+ 

ne ne....

es gab was vom glühwein bei der gartenarbeit:q


----------



## Broder (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> @ broder
> 
> HAEck, broder H A E C K !!! Bitte gebe dir die mühe und schreibe meinen alias wenigstens korrekt !!!



Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck, Haeck,


			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> ihn meinem beitrag schreibe ich über MEINE ERFAHRUNGEN und wenn die bisse der forellen, die ich bisher gefangen habe, zu 99 % alle hart kamen dann sind sie auch hart gekommen. was du nun als hart definieren vermagst sei hier ersteinmal dahingestellt.




Hart ist für mich das Gegenteil von weich. Meine Meerforelle dies Jahr hat den Hansen Flash 16 g so sanft und gefühlvoll genommen wie ein Hornhecht.
Erst nach/bei der ersten Flucht war klar das es eine Meerforelle ist - so wie die Meerforelle Schnur genommen hat.



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> die weiteren 1% stellen die in deinem beitrag erwähneten stupser dar, die realistisch sind und von keinem menschen in frage gestellt werden. nur stehen die "stüpserchen" nicht im verhältnis zu den eben überwiegend harten bissen in meinem anglerleben.



Es sind mehr als 1% auf jeden Fall, jedoch kann ich hier keine verlässliche Statistik aufmachen.


			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> desweiteren ergreife ich in meinem beitrag weder für die eine noch für die  andere schnur partei !!! in "Jan's" beitrag stellt sich meiner auffassung nach vielmehr die frage nach dem fischkontakt, die er durch einen evtl. wechseln des schnurtyps verbessern möchte. es geht also um fischkontakt !!! und nun verrat mir bitte, würdest du wegen 1 % oder -weil du's bist broder- 1,25% "Stüpserchen" deine 160 m schnur wechseln ??? ich nicht !!!



Hier wird jetzt aber heftig Patei für eine Schnur ergriffen - ich weiß bloß noch nicht welche....
160 Meter von was? Ich vermute mal die teure geflochte Schnur- richtig?
Nun die kann man ja 10 Jahre verwenden also ein echtes Schnäppchen, wenn man dann noch ein paar Meter Monofile vorschaltet schont man sogar die teure Schnur - gerade bei scharfen Kanten von Steinen oder Muschelbank.



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> statt dessen würde ich mich eher fragen ob in meinem verhalten u. denken vielleicht irgendein Fehler existiert den es zu überenken gilt, bevor ich los renne und den händler wieder glücklich mache.



Also mit ner Rolle Monofiler von dieser Stroft- Marke ... keine Ahnung - hast Du mal einen glücklichen Händler dieser Tage gesehen ?


			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> sicherlich ist deine theorie korrekt was das dehnungsverhalten der monofilen schnur anbelangt.



Ist leider leider nicht meine Theorie und auch nicht meine Erfindung, es gibt ja schon beides und ich habe leider noch nichts in der Richtung Erfunden - aber dann würde es mir hier wahrscheinlich wie Kopernikus ergehen (Scheiterhaufen-lol-)der hat ja behauptet die Sonne ist der Mittelpunkt des Universums und das ist ja auch nicht ganz richtig, hat aber schon gereicht!



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> sie jedoch als patent vorzuschlagen ist sicherlich nicht der richtige weg, zumal jeder schnurtyp seine vor- und nachteile besitzt.



Als Patent vorschlagen !!!- ich werde noch Millionär auch ohne Jauch!



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt die verschiedensten situationen von denen du auch sicherlich einige zu berichten hast, in denen du eventuell zu polyfil gegriffen hättest.
> " Null Dehnungsfähigkeit " der geflochtenen ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch die dehnungsfähigkeit letzterer liegt bei 3%! übrigens reduziert sich die dehnugsfähigkeit bei monofilament mit dem verkürzen der schnur beim  einkurbeln ebenso!



3% ist ja so gut wie nichts im Vergleich zur Monofilen - 


			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, bevor ich's vergess ich fange forellen mit scharfen einzelhaken und mono ohne anschlag auch auf distanz und jetzt halt dich fest zu 99,9 %!!!
> 
> mfg
> 
> h a e c k !!!



Also da stimmt was nicht, normalerweise hat man schon Aussteiger, gerade beim Meerforellenangeln und zu behaupten man würde 99,9 aller Meerforellen auch landen und ohne Anschlag - tut mir leid aber das ist schlicht und einfach understandment pur
 #6


----------



## Haeck (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@ broder



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird jetzt aber heftig Patei für eine Schnur ergriffen - ich weiß bloß noch nicht welche....



man broder, ließ doch einmal die beiträge korrekt oder hast du taubenshit auf der linse ?!? #4   :z :z :z  entschuldige den ausdruck 
wo bitte ergreife ich explizit partei fur eine schnur in meinem beitrag ??? du schreibst es doch selbst, sogar 2x :"

1. 





			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> - ich weiß bloß noch nicht welche....


2. 





			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> 160 Meter von was? ...






			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute mal...


eben das ist dein problem, du vermutest !!!  




			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> ...3% ist ja so gut wie nichts im Vergleich zur Monofilen...


recht haste, aber in deinem beitrag sprichst du definitiv von null !!! und null ist null !!!

so und jetzt hab ich kein bock mehr auf deine widersprüchlichen argumentationen!!!


----------



## Maddin (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



> was ist *ausschlitzen*???


 Also ein Haken schlitzt aus, wenn er halt aus dem Maul des Fisches ausschlitzt und den Halt verliert |kopfkrat . Zerreissen muss er es nicht unbedingt (vielleicht dann, wenn Dr. Medo meint sich beim Anhieb mit voller Wucht nach hinten zu schmeissen). 

Zum Thema: Ich benutze 012er Fireline und habe, bis auf den Einsatz bei Frost, noch nichts nachteiliges festgestellt.


----------



## Broder (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Moin Haeck,


			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> so und jetzt hab ich kein bock mehr auf deine widersprüchlichen argumentationen!!!


Kein Bock mehr - das beste Beisspiel für dein umwerfendes understandment nee so einfach geht das hier nicht Haeck - 
Du solltest nicht so ein Ding bringen bei einer Grundsatzdisskussion wie dieser hier 
Also ich weiß nicht wo Du das mit den 3 % Prozent her hast und auf welche Schnur sich das bezeiht- Eine geflochtene Schnur hat 0 Dehungsfähigkeit und ist stramm wie Stahl - und jetzt komm nicht damit sie hat ja doch ein ganz ganz kein bischen Dehnungsfähigkeit - bei einer geflochtenen Schnur ist nix mit Elastizität usw.

 |wavey:


----------



## mutz (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

jede geflochtene schnur hat auch eine dehnung....ob das nun 2% oder 6% weiss ich nicht, ist mir auch egal. binde doch ne geflochtene einfach mal an einem zaunpfahl fest und zieh daran.......

ich angel fast nur noch mit geflochtener, hab damit nicht mehr aussteiger, bloss die bremse muss man etwas lockerer einstellen....

angeln gehn, glücklich sein!

ps. übrigend finde ich fireline ziemlich scheixxxx, z.b. die geflochtene von cormoran hält deutlich länger


----------



## Fxndlxng (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@Broder
na na na, eine Schnur mit 0% Dehnung gibt es nicht mein lieber Broder. Selbst ein Stahlseil weist geringe Dehnungsfähigkeiten auf, reißt dann allerdings auch schnell.
Ich fische deutlich mehr mit geflochtener als mit monofiler und habe weniger Aussteiger als früher, wo ich nur die monofile gefischt habe. 
Falls ich nun ein Anfänger bin ist das völlig ok solange ich meine Fische fange. Und was die anbelangt brauche ich mich nicht zu verstecken. Außerdem solltest Du weniger lesen und dafür mehr fischen!    #6


----------



## Haeck (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@ broder 

99,9% sind 99,9% !!! 
und 3% sind 3% !!!

jau,  und wieder bist du eines besseren belehrt worden !!!
aber du hast ja die weißheit mit dem löffel gefressen !!!
du machst dich, broder !!!

haeck


----------



## Blex (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Also mal gaaaanz im Ernst!

Da lese ich sehr viel Rauch um ( fast ) nichts! #d 
Angefangen hat das mit einer einfachen Frage ! #c 
Dann wird sich hier sinnlos behakt ?  |krach: 

Findling bekommt 100 Punkte !  #6 





> Du hast doch sicherlich eine Ersatzspule, oder?
> Hau Dir da doch einfach 0,12er Fireline drauf und nimm dann immer beide Spulen mit. So mache ich es auch.
> Dann kannst Du ausgiebig testen und Dich auf Dauer für das eine oder andere Entscheiden.


Mehr gibt es aus objektiver Sicht nicht zu sagen!  |kopfkrat 
So und nun zerfetzt mich !  :q  |krach:  |bla:  |uhoh:  #d 

Gruß & Petri A.....Blex  :g


----------



## steve71 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Hier wird ja heiß diskutiert!

Ich ziehe Monofil der Geflochtenen absolut vor! Ich fische viel in DK in flachem Wasser und viele Mefos beissen dicht vor den Füßen. Natürlich habe ich Geflochtene ausprobiert und deutlich mehr Forellen verloren als mit Mono. Meine YAD Freiburg kompensiert sehr wohl die eingeschränkte Dehnung der Geflochtenen. Gefällt mit überhaupt nicht!
Ich fische jetzt und in Zukunft  0,25 mm mono!

Gruß Steve


----------



## detlefb (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> äh...wie jetzt#c
> 
> einen
> 
> ...



ähm, wieso fragst du... .bei der Gartenarbeit trinke ich immer........
















leider hat meine Mietwohnung keinen Garten :q  :q

hmmmm habe ich schon zu tief in die Flasche geschaut???????


----------



## Chrisi04 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Rolle mit Wechselspule

Spule 1: 0,12 Fireline
Spule 2: 0,22 Mono

Welche Spule ich fische hängt dann davon ab wie weit ich werfen will (muss).


----------



## MefoFan (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Moin,
ich fische 15er Fireline seit Jahren und finde sie gut  #6 .

Jeder Schnurtyp hat seine Vor-und Nachteile.Ich denke das ist
absolute Geschmackssache für welche Schnur man sich am Ende entscheidet.
Außerdem sollte das ganze Gerät (Rute/Rolle/Schnur) gut abgestimmt sein, dann passt das schon.

Wenn der Fisch schlecht (denk ich mal) gehakt ist nützt auch die "normale" Schnur nix,
das hab´ich bei Kollegen gesehen. Da kann man auch noch so toll mit der Bremse um, da geht immer mal eine flöten...

Gruß mefofan


----------



## peterSbizarre (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der haken das maul des fisches zerreisst .


krass!
ich hab noch nie auf mefo geangelt deshalb die frage. 
bei bach- oder regenbogenforellen hab ich so etwas noch nie erlebt. 
die gründe weswegen der drilling oder einzelhaken eines blinkers seinen halt verliert können ziemlich unterschiedlich sein. ich würde das nicht unbedingt unter dem schlagwort *ausschlitzen* zusammenfassen. es kann neben der schnur auch an der haken-aufhängung, schärfe oder der konstruktion des köders liegen.


----------



## seatrout61 (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Ich hab mit meiner (damals neuen) relativ harten Rute und Fireline ne Ü80 verloren. Das Kreischen der Bremse bei der letzten langen Flucht habe ich heut noch in den Ohren. Später ist mir mal beim Landen ne Ü60 in den Kescher gefallen, hab mir deren Maul angesehen und es war total zerfetzt. Bin dann auf die Futura von Hemmingway umgestiegen, die hat ne grössere Dehnung und seitdem ist dieses Prob gelöst.
Ich such aber immer noch ne Geflochtene mit "eingebauter" Dehnung und vernünftiger Abriebfestigkeit. Bis dahin werde ich nochmal nen Versuch mit vorgeschalteter 80-100 cm Fluocarbon machen. Mal schau'n was das bringt.


----------



## Haeck (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> die gründe weswegen der drilling oder einzelhaken eines blinkers seinen halt verliert können ziemlich unterschiedlich sein.



in diesem pkt. stimme ich mit dir überein. allerdings liegt es i.d natur der meerforelle, das sie im salzhaltigen wasser (anadrom) ein weiches maul trägt, das durch diese gegebenheit zum ausschlitzen "prädestiniert" ist. 
hinzu kommt das evtl. fehlverhalten des anglers während des drills in kombination mit zu hartem geschirr, das dann letztendlich leider zum "aufreißen des maules" führt.

mfg

haeck


----------



## Haeck (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				Jan77 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da ich selber bisher in Deutschland noch keine Meerforelle gefangen habe kann ich zu Drill und Haken nichts sagen...
> 
> ...Aber wenn Ihr sagt das dies sowohl bei Mono als auch bei Multifil der Fall ist dann bin ich beruhigt...



eben diese message hatte ich deinem beitrag entnommen und deshalb versucht dir verständlich zu machen, ersteinmal bei deiner gerätekonstellation zu bleiben und es mit diesem zu versuchen, um dann bei unzufriedenheiten später evtl. umzusteigen.
aber das scheint so mancher hier nicht verstehen zu wollen !!!

I'm sorry !!!

mfg

haeck


----------



## Jan77 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Moin Haeck,

ich mache Dir überhaupt keinen Vorwurf. Ich freue mich immer über Anregungen und Diskussionen. Allerdings sollten diese auch sachlich bleiben. Das zB. eine geflochtene Schnur eine geringe Dehnung aufweisst ist ja bekannt, nur leider reicht diese nicht aus um eine Fisch-Flucht schonend abzufedern. Wieviel Dehnung diese Schnur jetzt hat ob 3% oder etwas mehr interessiert dabei ja nicht. Fakt ist sie gibt so gut wie nicht nach.

Meine ursprüngliche Frage bezog sich auch nicht auf die Dehnung oder auf ein weiteres Werfen, auch bin ich mit meiner Gerätezusammenstellung mehr als Glücklich. Meine Frage war eigentlich ist es Sinnvoll geflochtene zu nehmen um besseren Köderkontakt zu bekommen?? Denn wenn ich den Blinker weit draussen durch Wasser ziehe merke ich so gut wie nichts. Kein Köderspiel, und resultierend daraus auch kaum einen unterschied zwischen Seegrass und Fisch. Es sei denn das Seegrass wird plötzlich "Lebendig".

Ich möchte mich daher bei allen bedanken die Konstruktiv an der beantwortung meiner Frage mitgearbeitet haben.  

Ich werde die zweite Spule mit Geflecht füllen und fertig ist die Laube. Bis dahin alles Gute und wir sehen uns am Wasser!!

Wenn ich dieses Jahr mal eine Forelle fangen sollte dann sage ich Euch bescheid. Und vor allem sage ich Euch mit welcher Schnur, welcher Bremseinstellung, wo und wie ich die Forelle gefangen habe. In diesem Sinne "Petri Heil"


----------



## Broder (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Moin Moin,
bei dieser Situation würde ich zur geflochtenen Schnur raten!






|wavey:


----------



## Tobsn (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Mit einer weichen Rute würde ich Dir zur Geflochtenen raten. Die Forellen die Du vor den Füßen verlierst, verlierst Du auch mit monofiler Schnur, da die Dehnung hier auf kurze Distanz auch kaum noch wahrnehmbar ist. Du musst Dein Verhalten im Drill der Situation bzw. verwendeten Schnur anpassen.

Wenn Du drillen kannst, kommts meines Erachtens aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## Agalatze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@ tobsn
top kommentar !!!
dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 
entweder man kann drillen oder nicht. die arbeit mit bremse und auch mal mit nachgeben der rute sollte man im gefühl haben. ist wie beim fußball-der eine hat ballgefühl und der andere nicht.


----------



## Broder (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Hallo,
überprüfen:
Ist das Schnurlaufröllchen für geflochtene Schnur stabil genug, gleiches gilt für die Rutenringe - es sollten SIG Ringe sein.
Ich finde eine Rolle mit Kopfbremse besser, denn diese ist unschlagbar gegenüber Heckbremse, gerade bei geflochtener Schur muß die Bremse volle Leistung bringen.
Eine Semiparabolische Rute ( harte Spitze und sehr flexibles Mittelteil )
Dafür gibt es ja spezielle Meerforellenruten.
Bei Minustemperaturen ist die geflochtene Schnur schnell steifgefrohren, weil diese sich mit Wasser vollsaugt.
 |wavey:



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ tobsn
> top kommentar !!!
> dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
> entweder man kann drillen oder nicht. die arbeit mit bremse und auch mal mit nachgeben der rute sollte man im gefühl haben. ist wie beim fußball-der eine hat ballgefühl und der andere nicht.


Oder wie beim Basketball mit dem Unterschied das man den Korb führen kann und den Ball an einer Schnur hat :q 
@ Aalglatze - Naja - Dann kann ich davon ausgehen das Du ja auch mal einem Stürmer den Ball abgenommen hast  #6


----------



## mutz (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				Jan77 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine ursprüngliche Frage bezog sich auch nicht auf die Dehnung oder auf ein weiteres Werfen, auch bin ich mit meiner Gerätezusammenstellung mehr als Glücklich. Meine Frage war eigentlich ist es Sinnvoll geflochtene zu nehmen um besseren Köderkontakt zu bekommen?? Denn wenn ich den Blinker weit draussen durch Wasser ziehe merke ich so gut wie nichts. Kein Köderspiel, und resultierend daraus auch kaum einen unterschied zwischen Seegrass und Fisch. Es sei denn das Seegrass wird plötzlich "Lebendig".


nuja, um auf deine ursprüngliche frage zu antworten...
ich finde mit der geflochtenen hat man wesentlich mehr gefühl dafür, was am anderen ende der schnur los ist. damit kann man auch auf 50m unterscheiden, ob ein fisch am blinker zupft oder eine qualle im weg war, bzw. treibendes seegras gebissen hat. das bringt oft einen fisch mehr und reduziert auch die blinker-verluste


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Einige empfehlen eine 12er Fireline. Ich habe auch diese auf 2 Rollen. Ich hatte das schon einmal in einem anderen Thread geschrieben. Die 12er kann man mit bloßen Händen zerreißen. Ich würde zu einer 15er raten. Die 12er ist für mich gestorben. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Rheini (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Moin,moin,

ich hätte da mal eine ganz andere Frage die sowohl die Mono als auch die Geflochtene angeht  
Wie haltet Ihr es mit den Schnurfarben...würdert Ihr auch gelb eingefärbte Schnüre beim Spinnfischen ind der Dämmerung/Nacht benutzen, da man damit den Schnurverlauf ab der Rutenspitze besser erkennen kann, oder wirkt sich das störend auf die Fische aus ;+ 
Den Dorschen dürfte es doch zumindestens egal sein |kopfkrat



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Broder (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Morgen,
beim Meerforellenangeln benutzt man keine eingefärbten Schnure in der Regel, ansonsten habe ich mal bei Meeresschnüren orange gekauft - kann Dir noch nichts dazu sagen, weil das immer auf irgendeiner meiner Reserverollen drauf habe - ist aber bestimmt nichts schlechtes.
 |wavey:


----------



## Rheini (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Morgen auch,
ich fahre am 15.10 nach Fehmarn und werde mal beim nächtlichen Dorschspinnen beide Varianten (transparent / gelb) ausprobieren.Mal sehen ob sich ein Unterschied feststellen lässt!

P.S. Bin erst seit 4.Jahren ein "Meeresangelinfizierter" und gönne mir mit einem Kollegen jedes Jahr eine Woche Angeln "pur" auf Fehmarn.
Hatte bisher trotz 1001 Würfen bisher noch keine Mefo am Haken. Liegt es vieleicht auch daran,daß ich (wir) nur im Dunkeln das Blech gegen den Horizont werfen?bzw. hast Du schon Mefos am Tage auf die Schuppen gelegt?

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Agalatze (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@ rheini
also im sommer ist es optimal nachts auf meerforellen zu gehen, aber wenn das wasser nicht so warm wie im sommer ist dann solltest du es tagsüber probieren. ich fische ausschließlich tagsüber und schätze dass es die meisten boardies hier auch tun- zumindest zu dieser jahreszeit.
viel erfolg


----------



## Rheini (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

@ Aqalatze

Dann werde ich (wir) es auch mal tagsüber versuchen und hoffen auch mal Ostseelielber bewundern zu können. :k 

Ein Problem habe ich jedoch: Wie bringe ich das meinem Mitstreiter bei den ich zum Meeresangeln infiziert habe und dem ich in den letzten 3 Jahren immer redigte : Tagsüber kannste es knicken , ab der Dämmerung kommen die "Jungs" erst in Richtung Ufer (was ja zumindest für Dorsche stimmt :q )

....und sein Traum (meiner ja auch) war einmal eine Mefo am anderen Ende der Schnur zu haben :l 

....um uns die Zeit bis zur Dämmerung totzuschlagen, haben wir uns dann Mittags immer die Talkshows , Babara Salesch etc. reingezogen.
Ist das noch normal |kopfkrat 

Gruß Rheini


----------



## Agalatze (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

genau in der zeit der talkshows solltet ihr am wasser stehen !!
am besten sehr früh morgens los und dann bis mittags angeln, dann in eure unterkunft
ein kleines schläfchen machen und späten nachmittags wieder los.

mit den dorschen hast recht !!!


----------



## Haeck (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> ...Eine Semiparabolische Rute ( harte Spitze und sehr flexibles Mittelteil )
> Dafür gibt es ja spezielle Meerforellenruten.Bei Minustemperaturen ist die geflochtene Schnur schnell steifgefrohren, weil diese sich mit Wasser vollsaugt.



meines erachtens besitzen meerforellenruten eine sensible spitze und ein dazu semiflexibles ( nicht parabolisches !!! ) mittelteil, woraus sich eine gefühlvolle köderführung, bei gleichzeitig noch "starkem" rückgrat im drill ergibt.
neben den geflochtenen schnüren existieren die sogenannten "fused schnüre" z.b. fireline, die aus dem selben material bestehen wie ihre vorgänger den geflochtenen, jedoch nicht verflochten werden und dazu mit einer beschichtung versehen sind, die ihnen hydrophobe eigenschaften einhaucht.
demzufolge sind sie im winter kälteresistent ! 



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> ...beim Meerforellenangeln benutzt man keine eingefärbten Schnure in der Regel...



richtig, i.d. regel !!!
was die sichtigkeit der fische jedoch betrifft, existiert v. 1996 eine studie, die besagt, daß wasserbewohner leicht rosa o. pink eingefärbte leinen am wenigsten wahrnehmen.

mfg

haeck


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Moin Moin #h
Also bis ich im Juni an der Küste war, habe ich auch immer Monofil gefischt, hatte aber eine Ersatzspule mit 0,12er Fireline in gelb dabei, und habe aufgrund der eingeschränkten Wurfweite (Im Sommer musst Du weit rauswerfen...!!) die Fireline gefischt, gab zwar nur Babydorsche aber das war wohl eher Jahreszeitlich bedingt... Des weiteren schalte ich ein 1,5 - 2 m langes Stück Fluocarbon in Starke 0,30mm vor wegen der Sichtigkeit und als "Puffer"!

In einer Woche bin ich auch auf der Insel und werde es mal mit der "schwedischen" Variante versuchen, sprich etwas leichter Fischen... dafür wird mein "Rapfengeschirr" herhalten müssen... denn wenn man es genau betrachtet, ähneln sich Meerforelle und Rapfen doch sehr... beide kämpfen wild in Oberflächennähe und bohren sich im regelfall nicht in den Grund, wie z.B. der Dorsch.
Auch wird mehr als eine 0,22mm Monoschnur und auch hier als "Ersatz" die 0,10 - 0,12er Geflochtene nicht nötig sein, denn man überlege: Eine gute 0,22er Mono trägt heutzutage bis zu 4kg am Knoten... und 4kg MeFo müssen erstmal gefangen werden... Gute Rolle vorausgesetzt, sollte es da keine Probleme geben...

Aber mal zur eigentlichen Frage zurück:
Immer Mono UND Geflecht dabei haben, damit man bei bedarf wechseln kann #h


----------



## Broder (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> meines erachtens besitzen meerforellenruten eine sensible spitze und ein dazu semiflexibles ( nicht parabolisches !!! ) mittelteil, woraus sich eine gefühlvolle köderführung, bei gleichzeitig noch "starkem" rückgrat im drill ergibt.


Die Rute für Ultra Leicht Fischerei ist voll parabolisch, dh. die ganze Rute biegt sich durch bis zum Handgriff. 
Für die am meisten benutzte Rute auf Mefo gilt: halb (semi) parabolisch, dann biegt sich das ganze nur bis zur Steckverbindung stark und ab da nur noch ganz ganz schwer = hartes Rückrat.
Die Spitze (die letzten 20 cm) kann sich nicht biegen und ist hart.


			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> neben den geflochtenen schnüren existieren die sogenannten "fused schnüre" z.b. fireline, die aus dem selben material bestehen wie ihre vorgänger den geflochtenen, jedoch nicht verflochten werden und dazu mit einer beschichtung versehen sind, die ihnen hydrophobe eigenschaften einhaucht.
> demzufolge sind sie im winter kälteresistent !



Ja Fireline ist beschichtet und damit Wasserabweisend ( hydrophob ), mit der geflochtene Schnur erreicht man ja immer größere Wurfweiten, wenn sie nach etwa 10 Minuten oder einigen Würfen sich so richtig vollgesogen hat, demnach müßte man mit einer beschichteten Schnur nicht ganz so weit werfen können.



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> was die sichtigkeit der fische jedoch betrifft, existiert v. 1996 eine studie, die besagt, daß wasserbewohner leicht rosa o. pink eingefärbte leinen am wenigsten wahrnehmen.



Zu dieser Studie möchte ich nur anmerken das es durchaus fängige Wobbler/Blinker/Fliegen in genau diesen "unsichtbaren Farben" gibt ;-)

 |wavey: Broder


----------



## Haeck (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rute für Ultra Leicht Fischerei ist voll parabolisch, dh. die ganze Rute biegt sich durch bis zum Handgriff.
> Für die am meisten benutzte Rute auf Mefo gilt: halb (semi) parabolisch, dann biegt sich das ganze nur bis zur Steckverbindung stark und ab da nur noch ganz ganz schwer = hartes Rückrat.
> Die Spitze (die letzten 20 cm) kann sich nicht biegen und ist hart.



so wie du es jetzt geschrieben hast klingt das ganze schon wieder anders. 




			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Fireline ist beschichtet und damit Wasserabweisend ( hydrophob ), mit der geflochtene Schnur erreicht man ja immer größere Wurfweiten, wenn sie nach etwa 10 Minuten oder einigen Würfen sich so richtig vollgesogen hat, demnach müßte man mit einer beschichteten Schnur nicht ganz so weit werfen können.



negativ, geflochtene schnüre - damit meine ich die runde variante - sind in ihrem durchschnitt größer das wiederum mehr reibung bedeutet, die verluste i.d. wurfweite mit sich bringt. fused schnüre besitzen einen geringeren durchmesser hinzu kommt die beschichtung, die in verbindung mit wasser den widerstand i.d. rutenringen erheblich reduziert. 
aber um die wurfweite geht es mir nicht, sondern eher um dein komentar das generell geflochtene schnüre bei minustemp. festfrieren u. deshalb für den winter weniger geeignet sind. leider hast du die fused schnüre vergessen, den die werden mit zu den geflochtenen gezählt, obwohl sie in ihrer struktur nicht geflochten sind.



> Zu dieser Studie möchte ich nur anmerken das es durchaus fängige Wobbler/Blinker/Fliegen in genau diesen "unsichtbaren Farben" gibt



stimmt, nur ist eine schnur immer noch eine schnur und ein wobbler ein wobbler. 


haeck


----------



## karpfenwuerger (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Kannste auch 0,06er Berkley Whiplash nehmen --> eBay


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*



			
				karpfenwuerger schrieb:
			
		

> Kannste auch 0,06er Berkley Whiplash nehmen --> eBay


Nicht auf die Stationärrolle!! Werde nächste Woche mal DEGA TitaNit testen...


----------



## karpfenwuerger (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Wieso nicht???

Hatte bis jetzt keine Prob damit.


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Zu locker geflocheten... franst aus, wie auch Fireline, bin in Sachen Schnur von Berkley mehr als enttäuscht...


----------



## karpfenwuerger (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur zum Spinnfischen?*

Davon hatte ich bis jetzt noch nichts bemerkt. Hab die Schnur auch erst 4 Monate drauf.


----------

